# Resetting Modem via Computer



## Frogtoad25 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello, first off thanks for the great community, lots of cool useful info here.

Now to my dilemma. 

My modem decides to lose connection at odd hours/times, resulting in the need to restart it. So far my only solution is to manually do that. But, the modem is located in my roommates room who has different sleeping hours than I do. We have tried relocating it but it really doesn't connect then. 

Anyway, I have my laptop (Windows 7) and access my Netgear router to my Motorola modem supplied by Time Warner Cable. Under normal conditions I can connect to the Surfboard page for the modem and reboot it that way. But, when the connection is dropped, I can not access the modem page via 192.168.100.1. 

How can I 'remotely' reboot my modem so as not to disturb my roommate?

Thanks in advance and if you need more info let me know!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Does not appear you have a modem problem but a router problem which is why you can't get to the modem.

Your next step is the next time you lose connection can you get into the router?
If you can then look at the wan page. Does it have a ip address? If you click the test button on the web interface what happens?


----------



## Frogtoad25 (Mar 31, 2011)

I can get access to my router when I lose connection to the internet. Network streaming of music still works (laptop to apple tv). I can't confirm atm but I do believe I have an ip address listed. Will check other questions when I get home. 

I have suspected the router as issue, since we switched from a linksys to netgear router (owner of router moved out) and now have major network issues compared to the previous year or so.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you called to ask how many times it disconnects during the day? TWC's systems can track that.


----------



## Frogtoad25 (Mar 31, 2011)

ebackhus said:


> Have you called to ask how many times it disconnects during the day? TWC's systems can track that.


No I haven't. Someone is usually around most of the day around here anyway. Apartment is empty a few hours daily. Usually it disconnects about 10pm or so. Today it was sometime early morning. Happens daily to bi-daily but can go longer with out problems. 

More info: In an apartment, heavy traffic use within. Restarting router does not fix issue.


----------



## Frogtoad25 (Mar 31, 2011)

I went to the TWC office and swapped out my Motorola sb4200 modem for a Motorola sb5100 modem. From speedtest.net; my ping went from 100ms to 45ms. Down speeds went from ~7 Mbps to ~20 Mbps. Up is just a little closer to my allowed 1 Mbps. 

Hopefully it will not need restarted as much now.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I wasn't a fan of the Motorola modems when I worked at TWC, I prefer the Arris ones.


----------

